
A call to honesty in pandemic modeling - pjrule
https://medium.com/@wpegden/a-call-to-honesty-in-pandemic-modeling-5c156686a64b
======
jlbnjmn
We are entering a new era. We need honesty, integrity, and humility. We need
to lower our expectations of others and raise our own standards instead. We
can no longer pretend that the hard things are someone else's responsibility.

Right now we're stuck with academics creating models that attempt to predict
outcomes.

We need pandemic models that give us insight into how we can gain leverage
over those outcomes.

That means assumptions, variables, long term forecasts, and short term
checkpoints for testing and recalibrating the assumptions.

Many of the decision makers and influencers of the world are still in sport
mode.

Which is why this is probably going to look a lot more like war.

------
lern_too_spel
If in four months, we have readily-available fast tests and plentiful masks,
it is possible to end the heavy-handed mitigations and follow the model of the
East Asian countries that have already brought the disease under control.

~~~
dba7dba
[https://youtu.be/gAk7aX5hksU](https://youtu.be/gAk7aX5hksU) This interview
was quite helpful.

------
micahjm
Thanks for sharing

